# Green Sipaliwini Transporting Tads (Video and pics)



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I was watching my pair of Green Sips eat and suddenly I noticed a "boil" on one of their backs, but upon closer inspection I noticed a wriggle! TADS!! I think I can see three of them. These guys are WC imports from SNDF '09, excited they are finally breeding!










































Video!!

Enjoy!


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats, those are exquisite frogs!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful frogs, congrats


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! You know I was just thinking of moving them out of that tank and into one of my tanks on the rack, well that idea just went out the window haha! Not going to change a thing now that they are breeding.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice to see them getting going for you!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are beautiful frogs!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad to see someone else got some of the 09 sips from SNDF. I had a pair that bred like crazy for me. I sent them to a new home local here in So. Cal but 1 died shortly after. Big, beautiful frogs! There are some of the F1 and F2 locally if you ever want to start another pair of first gen. offspring once you raise some of your tads up.
Congrats!


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Great job!!! What is the name of the plant that's in the left side of pic ?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

frogcrazy said:


> Great job!!! What is the name of the plant that's in the left side of pic ?


Sorry about that, I didn't see your post until today. That plant I'm not 100% sure but I think it's Pellionia repens. I actually received it as a 1 leaf cutting that came with one of the frogs I received last year from Sean Stewart, I decided it looked cool and tried to propagate it, turns out it's extremely easy to grow and I have to aggressively prune almost on a monthly basis.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Well the first 2 tads died the next day. But they must have a lot of stashes hidden in the tank because I now have 8 tads in the water!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! Love the Green Sips! I just recently got 6 of 'em.

-Chris


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

OK, now I need green sips too :|


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

First successful tad so far, looks very healthy and man he's quite the swimmer! He doesn't appreciate his water changes.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Just came out of the water today!


----------

